# Kontakte adden nicht möglich. "Fehler 5012"



## ego1899 (21. April 2012)

Entweder bin ich zu blöd zum suchen, oder dieses Problem ist wirklich nicht sehr verbreitet.

Wenn ich Kontakte per E-Mail-Adresse zu meiner Liste hinzufügen möchte bekomme ich die Meldung "Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. (Fehler5012)".
Das adden mmittels des Battle-Tags blieb ebenfalls erfolglos.

Gibt es denn jemanden der das selbe Problem hat? Irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge?
Ist das während der Open-Beta schlichtweg nicht möglich? (Was ich mir nur bedingt vorstellen kann...)


Edit:

Mein Kumpel hat es inzwischen irgendwie geschafft mich zu adden, er hat das anscheinend irgendwie über nen Chat-Befehl gemacht, oder so. 
Eigentlich mehr aus Versehen, wir wissen beide nich wirklich wie das jetzt genau ging, daher kann ich leider auch keine Lösung anbieten 

Jedenfalls haben wir uns jetzt gegenseitig gelistet und in der Gruppe spielen klappt problemlos...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. April 2012)

bei mir hat reloggen geholfen


----------

